# Tortoise I.D.



## matt41gb (Sep 22, 2009)

This tortoise was found near the Texas A&M campus. I think it's a Texas Tortoise, (Gopherus berlandieri). The person who found it swears it's a Desert Tortoise. I wondering if anyone on here could clear up the confusion. Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Matt,
It is definately a female Texas tortoise, _Gopherus berlandieri_ like you thought. 

Danny


----------



## matt41gb (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks. 

-Matt


----------

